# crate



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I got bored and decided to make a few upgrades on my crate.

<a href="http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e242/fliesforall/?action=view&current=cratejpg.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e242/fliesforall/cratejpg.jpg" border="0" alt="custom crate"></a>

the top is made from cutting board the back is zip tied on and connected to the fron with hinges. I used an attwood base and lightpole and two flush mount rod holders. The front of the lid is held closed with some bungie cord. Anyway it was a fun little project and I hope I can get plenty of use out of it.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Sweet.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm a complete noob to the kayaking world. I am picking up my first kayak this week. I live in Avon, on Hatteras Island and literally 25 feet from my canal, so I will be able to use my kayak alot hopefully. I was curious about your crate. Do most kayakers build a crate to keep your stuff in? do you make it float in case you get dumped? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice set up. I'd buy some PVC pipe and add a few more rod holders

My crate doesn't float. I have it strapped tightly to my yak. I need to add a lid to mine. for those rare turtle moments.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Most just strap the crate to the yak and dont worry about making it float. I think having a lid is a good way to go. Most people just use the bottom of another crate for a lid. I havent flipped mine with gear in it yet, just surfing it in after dropping off baits. But I plan on not loosing any of my stuff when it does finally happen.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah tie a bungie or parachute cord from the kayak to the crate so incase you do flip all you have to do is pull the cord...no need to make it float


----------

